# Best place for EMT-EMS pants?



## JamesBlack (Feb 25, 2011)

Just wondering where you guys get your pants, boots, and such from.  Without paying the high galls prices.

Thanks!


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 25, 2011)

What brand are you looking at? I prefer either the 5.11 pants or the new Proper Cutting Edge (or extreme edge or critical edge can't remember right now). the Proppers are only $35/pr, and I can get the 5.11s at a discount through 5.11 themselves since I'm a NAEMT member


----------



## Pneumothorax (Feb 25, 2011)

5.11- love mine!


----------



## MasterIntubator (Feb 26, 2011)

Wal-mart, salvation army and GoodWill.  ( ****ies are pretty tough, but its plain jane )

Or you can spend a couple extra bucks and the stuff made for us.

:-/


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm a big fan of LA Police Gear Basic Operator Pants. Great fit, very durable, non fading, not super "tacticool", enough room for my junk in the pockets, no goofy "EMT tool holders" on the side, diamond gusset crotch for extra room, knee pads fit in 'em and they're less than 20 bucks a pair. 

Can't beat that deal. 

I have several pairs in black and navy for both services I work for. I've since ditched all other EMS pants. These are my new faves.


----------



## emtgirl515 (Feb 26, 2011)

5.11


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 26, 2011)

never order from Galls.

I like spiewak ems pants myself.  they are a bit pricey, but they definitely hold up to everything I have thrown at them.

www.botachtactical.com is a great place to get boots.


----------



## Forrest (Mar 19, 2011)

5.11 has got to be my absolute favorite for pants and their job shirts. We're issued Workrite Nomex's...VERY expensive, but worth it in my opinion.

And I second, triple, whatever the quote about never buying from Galls.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 19, 2011)

thefirestore.com is where i got all my stuff. they are good at shipping and things arriving at your door step when they say or even before they say. depending on your service (if you are employed) they might have a kind of budget for you to buy boots, pants, etc. if this is for an EMT class i bought a pair of ****ies and then when to Big 5 sporting goods and got a pair of boots that lasted 4 years for 30 bucks.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 19, 2011)

I buy my medic pants from academy sporting goods store. I buy the "Austin clothing company" medic pants. They only cost 15 bucks they wear great and they feel soft enough to wear em for pajamas.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 19, 2011)

5.11

i've had 3 pair that I have cycled continuously for the last 19 months /s a weakness or annoyance to surface yet.


----------



## nakenyon (Mar 19, 2011)

5.11. They are by far the most comfortable pants I've ever worn.


----------



## Joe (Mar 19, 2011)

firefite said:


> thefirestore.com is where i got all my stuff. they are good at shipping and things arriving at your door step when they say or even before they say. depending on your service (if you are employed) they might have a kind of budget for you to buy boots, pants, etc. if this is for an EMT class i bought a pair of ****ies and then when to Big 5 sporting goods and got a pair of boots that lasted 4 years for 30 bucks.



I work at a big 5,you sir got the best pair of boots I have ever heard of from us. Hana remember the name?


----------

